# And baby makes three.



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

She's a lovely little filly!! I love the pic of her little tongue poking out. haha

Congrats on a beautiful baby!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! Wish we could automatically see what they grow up to look like!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> Nice! Wish we could automatically see what they grow up to look like!


I'm reading a lot that Appaloosa's can change their patterns and even color in the first 10 years of their life!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is an adorable foal!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

If I had gotten this photo with a real camera and not a cellphone it could have been epic.










Char decided to take a dusting after she was bathed.










First encounter with a feline









Me and my girls!










My crazy grass eater, can't even reach but still wants to be like her momma.










Cleaned up her hooves while she slept for a while.









I was amazed to find front teeth that day (Wedensday, just over a week old)









My future MIL, Ranch owners son, myself and ranch owner sitting around Katie after she fell asleep from all her romping around. 










Dog wanted to get in on it too, he's still got a healthy fear of horses but has never seen a foal before and she seems to intrigue all the dogs. She's just a little bigger than a great dane they lived with.










I found momma's scratchy spot!


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

she beautifull!!! you're mares soo good aswell!! Ours won't let us anywhere near they babyy!! shes soo prettyy, goo luck with her


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

What beautiful girls you have! 
Just read your intro thread and it is so heart-warming to know both mama and baby are doing well.

Spanky is also quite the cutie! One of my first lesson horses was named Spanky.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures of your horses
good luck


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What adorable Apps!!!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Tomorrow I'm weighing them-- one of the other boarders has weight tape and hopefully will teach me how to use it. I'm starting a chart for foal growth and mare's weight gain. 

Some days I wish she could just have all my extra weight 

Horse97: Char was always sweet, she's older and probably has had a lot of foals before she was rescued (so the vet thinks) She's the kind of horse that when out in the paddock will hear my car pull up, watch and when she sees me get out she comes to the gate and waits to be taken out. From the moment the filly hit the ground we've been hands on with her (she wasn't breathing) and it's just grown from there. Other owners tell me their mares have not been as friendly as Char has and hopefully her good demeanor will rub off on Katie.


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Breella - Awww bless her thats soo sweet!! My Mare was bought pregnant, we didn't know it at the time :L Shes not realy trusted people and we think she had probobly been beaten, she was starting to trust us then she had this foal and if you even go past the gate when shes in the yard, she tries to charge at you through the gate and she bit someone so hard they've got blood clots!! Would love to have a relationship like your with mine one day!!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

LOTS of treats. Find out what the mare likes and always acknowledge her before the foal. Talk to her as you near the gate.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful little girl, congrats on such a pretty surprise package


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That is a gorgeous filly! Congrats!


----------



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

Breela - Ye shes starting to get better, shes lovley when i've got her on a lead rope in the sandschool and will let us stroke and brush her and the foal, but in the yard shes just horrible, shes starting to improve but its so sloww, but i think shes never realy fully trusted people so haveing the foal has made it worse, but we're getting there, slowlyy...


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

First encounter with a feline



And she faints!!! That girl better nerve up! LOL She is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

redpony said:


> First encounter with a feline
> 
> 
> 
> And she faints!!! That girl better nerve up! LOL She is beautiful!! Congrats!



LOL she didn't faint. She was sleeping and the cat snuck up on her. Char saw the cat and turned around and chuffled a warning at the cat. Katie picked up her head, and laid it back down again.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Here are some newer photos, I took a few of Char side on so I can start tracking her weight gain. She looks so much better than she did just a few short months ago.










I love her face









One of the other borders has a few kids, and they LOVE Katie.










I was teaching them how to give a treat without getting their fingers bitten off.










I love the way she comes up gently and nuzzles my face.


----------



## convoy76 (Jun 18, 2012)

what a cute baby !! coloring looks like it came out of my stud lol !! great pics.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I'm told rumors that the stud she was with was a white and black leopard appaloosa. We don't know if he's got blue eyes or not-- it's all conjecture ad I've never seen him myself.


----------

